# My complaint Letter to Pizza Hut



## Cryozombie (Jun 5, 2004)

Dear Pizza Hut,

I was very very disapointed with Pizza Hut. I saw a commercial on TV for your New Buffalo Chicken Pizza, and it looked good. I came to your website, and there it was, in Big Bold Color, tempting my tastebuds and I knew I had to have one.
I called to order one from your Crystal Lake Pizza Hut, and they told me, they no longer carry it! 

For Shame Pizza Hut! If you offer a limited time pizza, you should at least carry it, as long as you are advertising it. If I come to your site, see a pizza, and call your store to get it, and they tell me there is no such pizza... Well... that sounds an awful lot like... what do they call it? FALSE ADVERTISING! Thats right! You offer a product that is not availible, well my friends, that is not Legal in this state! I dont know what state YOU live in where it is, but I assure you, here is not one of them.


Now, of course, as you may be able to tell, this complaint is written a bit tounge-in-cheek, because I am not really angry, only disapointed that I was cheated out of a Buffalo Chicken Pizza. In the future, please be sure to remove your advertising for products you no longer intend to carry, as it makes me sad when I am denied the yummy goodness of Buffalo Chicken. I have a sad, pathetic life, and the little things are all that make it worthwhile for me. 

Sincerely, John Boyer, a man without a pizza.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 5, 2004)

Same deal here.  Still advertising and not carrying it anymore.  I love the letter but have to wonder how many folks out there have let the slight irritation turn to out right rage and threatened them with everything from boycott to bombing?  Love yer sense of humor. :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 5, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Dear Pizza Hut,
> 
> I was very very disapointed with Pizza Hut. I saw a commercial on TV for your New Buffalo Chicken Pizza, and it looked good. I came to your website, and there it was, in Big Bold Color, tempting my tastebuds and I knew I had to have one.
> I called to order one from your Crystal Lake Pizza Hut, and they told me, they no longer carry it!
> ...



Good luck. You have a better chance of fighting City Hall!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 5, 2004)

Is that a pizza with buffalo and chicken or a pizza made from a buffalo sized chicken, mabe a chicken sized buffalo.  
 I tend to agree with you if it is being advertised it should be sold, and when it is not being sold the  adds should come off th air and of billboards.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2004)

How about this spin on the letter:

Dear Pizza Hut,
You guys better start delivering what you're advertizing or I'm gonna start shooting at your  "unarmed"  delivery drivers.

Heh:boing2:


----------



## Taimishu (Jun 6, 2004)

Dear Mr Boyer,
I am sorry that you were unable to find the Buffalo Chicken pizza at your local Pizza Hut.
We do try to carry all our range at all times but due to exeptional demand the Buffalo Chicken pizza sold out within 5 days of being introduced.

The website is in the process of being updated but the only person who can do this is off sick with food poisoning and is not expected back for some time.

In order to help improve your sad life I am enclosing 2 vouchers for our NEW peperoni bear pizza which you can use at any of our stores.

Yours sincerley


I. Fobmov
Customer Relations.

 



David


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 6, 2004)

Pizza Hut is a franchise like McDonald's and it's therefore down to the individual franchisees whether or not they participate in offers. They probably had some hard to see writing at the bottom of the advert saying 'only available at participating restraunts'... 

Ian.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 6, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> Pizza Hut is a franchise like McDonald's and it's therefore down to the individual franchisees whether or not they participate in offers. They probably had some hard to see writing at the bottom of the advert saying 'only available at participating restraunts'...
> 
> Ian.



Yeah...

The complaint letter is more of a Joke than anything else... Every once in a while I get a bug up my butt about some place screwing up my food order, or doing somthing like this... I never act MEAN, I try and inject some obvious levity into my letters/emails etc... and I feel better after sending them.


----------

